
ShowHN: Self-hosted alternative to disqus - stevekemp
https://github.com/skx/e-comments/
======
untitaker_
There's also isso:
[https://github.com/posativ/isso/](https://github.com/posativ/isso/)

~~~
stevekemp
Thanks, I found that previously along with these two:

[https://github.com/phusion/juvia](https://github.com/phusion/juvia)

[https://github.com/talkatv/talkatv](https://github.com/talkatv/talkatv)

Mine is obviously less mature, and more of a quick hack put together when I
was working on [http://tweaked.io/](http://tweaked.io/) but it seems like
something that could be generally useful.

